# 5 gallon tank idea-feedback appreciated



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I am becoming overwhelmed with water changes and have the idea to set up a 5 gallon critter keeper as a cycled tank, 
So, I was reading this thread and saw TOM internal mini filter suggested.
If I get one of these and throw it in a five gallon critter keeper is that enough to get my cycle going?
I would also like to add some plants eventually..
I need my heater with the fish until he goes in the new tank..
What else do I need to buy to get this cycle started?


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I just read http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/

and apparently I just need a dead shrimp! AHHH! disgusting.
I don't know if I can watch a shrimp rot for a month, anyways what size shrimp would I need for a 5 gallon tank?

I'm too creeped out by the direct ammonia adding. Maybe I'm too much of a pansy for this.. Perhaps i am overdoing the water changes (every 3 days at 100% plus complete tank scrub down for the three gallon and every other day 100% changes for the 1.5 gallons plus complete scrub down,,It's taking me about 2 hours to do these and It's too time consuming.

suggestions?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You would put the shrimp in a piece of pantyhose so you wouldn't really have to touch it.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

The shrimp looks more attractive in the pantyhose? lol!
Thanks~


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't like the thought of rotting food in my tanks. You don't know if some other harmful bacteria is growing along with the good bacteria. Personally I would either do the ammonia or do a fish in cycle.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Good point.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, I'm about to do cycle with a piece of dead shrimp, because pure ammonia and fish food is not an option, and I only have my betta fish right now, so I can't do a fish in cycle  I have a really stupid question, but the shrimp are un-shelled, and they have their heads still on and everything. Do I have to unshell them, or can I just stick them in as is?


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

As long as it wearing pantyhose I think it is good..kidding but I don't know, I am interested to see how your cycle goes, please keep me updated on how it turns out, (as I only have one fish for the tank and didn't know you couldn't cycle with one betta)


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, the tank I'm going to cycle is 10 gallons, and he's just one tiny little fish, plus I don't want to risk him getting hurt by the ammonia. :/

I went ahead and decapitated two small shrimp, pulled off their legs, and shelled them, then put them in a little mesh bag in the tank around noon. (good thing I'm no sqeemish ) The water's turned more murky than when I started, and it smells sorta bad, like a turtle tank. I'm going to test the water tomorrow when my dad brings home his electronic water tester (does anyone have any experience with them and know if they are very accurate?) , and see if the ammonia is building up.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmm, sounds like a good start (ugh) I wonder how long it will take to get the nitrates and nitrites, sure would be nice not to have to do so many water changes!!
Keep us updated!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think you do water changes with a fishless cycle.

You only do water changes with a fish in cycle because you want to get ammonia readings but you don't want to poison the fish that's in your fish-in cycle.

With a fishless cycle you don't have to worry about poisoning a fish. You just have to keep testing the water with a test kit so that you know when you get your nitrite and nitrate readings. Then you just have to wait to get the right levels of ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite.

I'll also be using the piece of something method although since me and my mom don't have any shrimp on hand I'll be using a chunk of salmon in a couple of layers of pantyhose just to keep things neat and tidy. =]

Unfortunately the test-strip kit that I got doesn't test for ammonia so I'll have to get another kit that tests for it.

I'm cleaning and setting everything up today. I'll be posting about what happens on here a few weeks in. =]

Here's the best piece I've found on the topic. I actually found a lik to this piece on one of the threads here on bettafish.com.

http://www.fishlore.com/NitrogenCycle.htm


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I just looked at the bag the bait shrimp came in, and I now just realized it never specified whether or not the shrimp is raw... and looking at the pieces of shrimp, they look sort of pink to me  I just hope it really is raw, or if not, that it'll still cycle the tank.


----------



## Magzmoir (Feb 22, 2010)

Cooked shrimp will work too it'll just take a bit longer to decay since the bacteria in the raw food was destroyed when it was cooked, the bacteria in your tank will take over after a day or 2 tho.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

^_^ that's good to know.  My dad's electronic water tester doesn't test for ammonia or nitrites or nitrates, and he won't let me go to Petsmart to get to a water tester, and basically told me to leave it alone for five days, do a water change, and hope the tank is ready for fish. Does that sound like a good idea to you guys?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, and also, I came home, and smelled the water (which smelled like rotten eggs last night) and I couldn't smell anything. Obviously that's good, and I'm wondering if the ammonia was causing the sulfuric smell, and now that the smell is gone, if that is a decent sign that the ammonia has dropped, becuase it has been abour 32 hours since I first put in the shrimp. I might be crazy, but still, it's an idea. Anyways, does anyone know how long cycling a tank using raw shrimp typically takes?


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

It takes about a month to cycle, unless you seed your tank/filter with material from a previously-cycled tank. Don't do water changes. Don't put a fish in without testing for ammonia and nitrite first. They should be zero, and you should have nitrate built up. Then you can change the water and add a fish.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Mfskarphedin- thanks ^^ I'm going to try to get a water tester soon.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

This may sound silly but:
Doing a fishless cycle (say shrimp) is there any reason to have a heater in?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

from what I've read, the bacteria grows quicker when the water is warm. I'm also having my heater running so that my tank is basically the same way it will be when the fish are in, just so if anything happens, say the heater over heats (not that it will), it'll happen when there are no fish in the tank, and I'll know what might be a possiblity later.


----------



## Mizzle (Sep 2, 2009)

sjones said:


> I am becoming overwhelmed with water changes and have the idea to set up a 5 gallon critter keeper as a cycled tank,
> So, I was reading this thread and saw TOM internal mini filter suggested.
> If I get one of these and throw it in a five gallon critter keeper is that enough to get my cycle going?
> I would also like to add some plants eventually..
> ...


 I've never had a problem so far doing a fish in cycle with a betta, but the smallest tank i have is 20g. Though a 5 gallon tank is so small, I don't know how much success you will have in maintaining your tanks bacteria. A lot of things can go wrong in a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Mizzle: from what I've heard, smaller tanks are known to cycle quicker than larger tanks, and I haven't heard of many people having trouble with 5 gallon tanks.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

You could also use this - it is one of the only products that actually helps with the cycling process. I haven't used it, but the reviews I have read, it has actually worked unlike other similar products. And it comes with a small dropper bottle of ammonia so you wouldn't have to worry about getting it all over the place. I personally would rather use this than shrimp. I cycled a tank with pure ammonia and it worked quite well.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

So basically the good bacteria seeds itself in your filter and it will destroy ammonia so your tank doesn't have the be changed as much AND you should not wash your gravel or plants etc... because it kills the good bacteria-or no?
When I do water changes a scrub down the tank with just hot water (meaning gravel, plants, sides of tanks etc) really good. Is this a no-no after cycling?
My plastic plants get slimey even after a couple days, why is that?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

If your tank is cycled, you cannot empty your tank 100% and scrub everything down with hot water. That kills the good bacteria that breaks down your ammonia. 

When your tank is cycled, depending on the size of it, you only need to empty a % of the water, not all of it. i.e. in my 10 gallon, I do about a 30%-50% change once a week. In my 3 gallon, I do an 80-90% change, but don't wash anything out. You need to vacuum the gravel when you do water changes to get debris and such out.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I am starting to understand now, thank you!


----------



## Mizzle (Sep 2, 2009)

JKfish said:


> Mizzle: from what I've heard, smaller tanks are known to cycle quicker than larger tanks, and I haven't heard of many people having trouble with 5 gallon tanks.



I wasn't aware that you were worried about any kind of time frame here. I was referring to a 5 gallon tank being more difficult to care for than a larger tank and maintaining your tanks CYCLE is more difficult in a 5 gallon tank. Also, I've heard of many people having trouble with 5 gallon tanks. 

I guess all I'm trying to say is that I don't see the purpose in trying to cycle a 5 gallon container for your betta.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, I have three betta right now and my goal is to find a way to house them all at the level of care they need (this means a real heater -they cost 25-35 dollars each)
Right now i have one betta in a 3 gallon with a stealth heater, and two in 1.5 gallons with just the hydor 7.5 heaters.
My issues are time and money, I would like to have to do less water changes (I am doing 100 every 2 days on the 1.5s and 100 every 3 days on the 3 gallon)
Also I have the heater that is good for up to 8 gallons already(the stealth).
I do not want to house them all together as the bettas in the smaller tanks may have health issues and I don't want to contaminate my first fish.
SO, I was thinking if I got and split a five gallon the two newer fish could share a critter keeper and a real heater, and if it was cycled I could do less water changes.
I don't trust the cheaper heaters.
Any ideas on this are welcome.
Thanks for the help with the cycling!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Mizzle: for me, time isn't that much of an issue, just wanted to throw that out there. And, yeah, you have a point. I'm thinking though, that with a 5 gallon tank, even if there are potential problems with keeping your tank cycled, it can't hurt to try once to see how it works out. 

SJones: Maybe if you could get some media from an already cycled tank, you'll be able to introduce the good bacteria, which should help the colony flourish.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Now I am kicking myself for throwing out the old fish tank someone gave me recently.... but it was in poor shape, maybe had "scary" bacteria, who knows?

On a side note I had another horrible experience at petsmart today. 
Anyone who wants to buy/"rescue" a DT white betta with amazing patchwork blood vessels(think nitemare before christmas), or another beautiful white DT OR an amazing lime greenish metallic SD through my horrible petsmart pm me, I'll ship , I just can't get anymore.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, you could go to a petstore near you and ask for one of their used filter cartridges, or some used gravel or something. Whatever you get, I'm pretty sure you have to keep it wet/submerged in water to keep the bacteria alive.

 I wish I could rescue one, but there's no way my mom would let me get another betta, especially a sick one. But, they sound beautiful, and I'm sure someone'll want to resuce them


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

That's a brilliant idea!

BTW how's your shrimp experiment going?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

In my experience, 5 gallons are not hard to maintain a cycle. I am maintaining a cycle in my 3 gallons with no problems thus far. From what I've read on various forums, it's when you get to 2.5 and smaller that it's difficult. It all depends on surface area, water movement, and stocking. The smaller the tank, the less surface area you have to house the good bacteria. Not enough bacteria = not keeping up with breaking down the ammonia = leftover ammonia still in the water. I haven't heard anyone having any problems with a 5 gallon. But you WILL need a filter. I can't remember if you mentioned that in your list of things you have/will need. I would recommend the 5 gallon kit from Walmart. The 5 gallon critter keepers will run you about $16.99 and are a pain in the you know what to make dividers for because they taper down at the base. This 5 gallon kit is great and easy to make a divider for and comes with a filter, all for $30. Definitely worth it. But remember to check your local Craigslist. I just scored a 10 gallon with fluorescent hood, heater, and filter for $15 yesterday.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

wow-what a deal!
Good point on the critter keeper, divider idea,
Yes i do need a filter.
I will check out the Walmart kit, is the filter adjustable (current wise)?
Thank you


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't think it's made to be adjustable, but you can make a filter baffle easily by cutting up a plastic soda bottle... search "filter baffle" in the search section on here and there must be a post somewhere.

Edit: I had to make a divider for a critter keeper to keep my guys in while cycling my tank. Trust me, it was not worth the time and effort to make it. It was ridiculous and also not very secure due to trying to "eye-ball" how much to cut, etc., to make it fit the base.

BTW, Do you know how to make a divider?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

The water in my tank has cleared up and is no longer murky, but the shrimp has some sorta white fuzzy stuff growing from it, and whatever it is looks sorta like white translucent fur. I just added some special filteration rocks from my dad's established indoor pond, and also a bit of benificial bacteria dust stuff. Hopefully that'll help boost the tank's colony of bacteria.

However, I'm having a small dilema. The anubias nana has these little brown blobs on it, and I think the blobs are eating it  . I noticed one when I first bought it and rinsed it in tap water, but thought nothing of it, but that little brown blob has moved under the top portion of the stem, and has moved slowly downwards, leaving a small ditch in the stem behind it. And now there are more little brown things in the roots and sorta clustered at the base of the plant. Any idea what they are?


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

no.sounds scary!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Knowing myself, the plant is just sorta peeling, and the brown blobs are just some really weird sort of algae. I have some pictures, but they're probably too big, and I can't figure out how to post pictures here.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> I don't think it's made to be adjustable, but you can make a filter baffle easily by cutting up a plastic soda bottle... search "filter baffle" in the search section on here and there must be a post somewhere.
> 
> Edit: I had to make a divider for a critter keeper to keep my guys in while cycling my tank. Trust me, it was not worth the time and effort to make it. It was ridiculous and also not very secure due to trying to "eye-ball" how much to cut, etc., to make it fit the base.
> 
> BTW, Do you know how to make a divider?


I've seen a DIY divider somewhere made with binder holders, aq sealant and plastic mesh, any ideas??


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

That 5-gal looks like a nice kit. With a Tetra heater, it looks perfect.

I read in one review that you can "pull up the black tube," or something like that, to reduce the flow of the filter. Check out the reviews on the site.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

sjones - you're in Maine?? Where?? I'm in ME too! I have a 20 gallon I'm trying to sell - want it???


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I did! I see the black tube recommendation! Thanks! 

K-I'm going to pm you


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

JKfish said:


> Knowing myself, the plant is just sorta peeling, and the brown blobs are just some really weird sort of algae. I have some pictures, but they're probably too big, and I can't figure out how to post pictures here.


To upload a pic from your computer, use the advanced reply page, click on the paperclip icon at the top near the font stuff and upload your pic. Yeah, it's good if it's 1024px or smaller. If you don't have a program to resize pictures on your computer, most digital cameras have a setting to take smaller pictures.

At this point, it really does sound to me like you have a plant parasite, except I've never heard of one? Besides snails, but you said it's a blob. I'd take a look around here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

thank you for the help.

well, here's a pic of whatever it is. More has appeared since yesterday, when I took the picture  also, though they just look like discolorations in the photo, they look like they are clinging to the plant in real life.

Sorry it's so large, I probably should have made cropped the picture a little bit more.

I think it might possibly be brown algae by looking at the forum, but, the pictures I've seen don't really look like the stuff on my plant


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmm, also there is that plantedtank site that sk recommends as well: www.plantedtank.net


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks Sjones, I'll take a look around that. ^_^


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Woah, that looks gross!  Haven't seen anything like that. Personally, I'd pull the plant out and treat it with a bleach dip. There are instructions online.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Mfskarphedin: The only problem is that it is really close to the roots, and in some places, there are the brown blobs growing on the roots as well D: I'm honest to goodness hoping and praying it is just brown algae, but I sorta doubt it is


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Brown algae is diatoms. It's like a brown dusting.

If this is like a slimy blobs, and it's moving, it's probably some kind of nasty animal. 

If you look really closely, andit's fuzzy while under water, it's probably black beard algae. However, it doesn't usually have a growth pattern down like that, but on leaf edges.

The roots won't be hurt by a bleach treatment. It kills pretty much everything, plant or animal.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/49383-bleach-method.html


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Not all of it is moving, most of it stays stationary, but there's this one little itty bitty blob that seems to have slowly moved over many days, but that might just be me going insane.

I don't have another tank to put it in, unless I used a bucket, and even then I wouldn't have any way to keep it in a well lit area unless I put it on a windowsill  I can't help but wonder if this is because of the decaying shrimp in my tank.

eh, it can't hurt to give the bleach a try, I'll get back with the results.

also, does anyone know if putting a driftwood (actually resin) ornament in the bleach solution along with the plant will make the colors fade? XP I really don't want to have to go through sterlizing the whole entire tank, do you think sterilizing the tank is necessary?


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

I don't know. If it's black beard algae, it's just going to keep coming back. If you have no fish in it, I'd bleach the whole thing and start over. But I would be concerned about the paint on the ornament.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

okay, I bleached the plant, and it looks like the blobs aren't bugs, or algae, but rather raised sorta bumpy rotting parts of the plant.  I picked at some parts with a tooth pick, and managed to scrape off some of it. Do you have any idea why my plant would be rotting? The plant is floating in a bucket of water by a lamp at the moment.

So, if it isn't algae, or bugs, but rather is just sorta rotting in patches, and looking at my aquarium, I don't see any algae, so I think it's safe, then I don't have to bleach it, or do you think it's a good idea to go ahead and bleah anyways?


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Ahh, rot. It's was the "raised" bit that threw me off, since when I've had Anubias rot, it was always sunken in. So, no, I wouldn't bleach the whole tank, then. I'll take a little bit of a look around about rot, since I'm kinda bored, and I have wads of Anubias...

Ok, here's a good thread I came across: http://forums.tfhmagazine.com/viewtopic.php?f=89&t=22534

Personally, cutting back was the only thing I did to get rid of it, since the rot I encountered originated at cut ends of rhizomes. But if it's a tiny plant, there's maybe nothing to save with that method. Plus, with it breaking out in patches, there's got to be some general condition causing it.

You're cycling, right? What's the temp? If it's over about 78F, I'd put my money on that. Combined with a possible lack of light in the original tank, it might just be dying off from conditions.

But, if it's fungus like the thread mentioned, I think the dip should have helped.

Lettuce see how it goes after the dip, with good temps and good light...?


 (hah, i make funny)


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, I'm cycling. THe tank is heated at 80 degrees exactly, and I'm using shrimp (which is now completely covered with that translucent whiteish stuff) and I just took out some seashells I now just noticed that my little siblings tossed in (I wonder how long those were in there ) 

It's not humongous, but it's far from tiny. I think it'll survive me shaving off thin pieces of the parts that're starting to rot. About the lighting, how well lit should it be? I don't have an aquarium light, the best I could probably do is bring it to my dad's store (he has these huge grow lights that're pinkish purple and specifically designed for growing plants quickly) and put it with his other plants. But, it's really bright, and I've heard anubias die when but under too intense light. (hehehe, I love the occasional pun)

Well, I just shaved off some of the pieces and pinched off some of the roots that seem to have started rotting. Of the 8 healthy leaves, 3 fell off, but that's alright, they were the ones that had the most amount of rotting at the base.


Oh, and Sjones, I'm sorry, but it seems I've completely taken over your topic.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, also, it's was one of those petsmart tube plants, which means it was grown above water, could that be a reason why it started to rot? and there are new bits of young roots growing from the old roots, which is a good sign. I couldn't get all of the rot off some of the roots, so there still is some here and there, but I'm hoping it'll clear up. Can I return it to the tank if I lower the heat to something like 77 or 78?


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd like to blame petsmart as well..

Not at all the mystery of the plant issue has made for some thrilling reading  and you're my virtual shrimp eroding tester!

I think I have decided to buy a ten gallon and split and share one good heater.
I might start the cycling process this summer and move the fish into there this fall, as I am moving this fall and will have to move the tank as well, might as well get it all cycled and kosher before the move and THEN put the fish in after , Also I will be able to have a long quarantine time for the new guys to make sure they are in top fin!
I may plant the tank too, so this info is helpful.
I actually want to ask SaylorK if their tank is going well with the moss on the bottom like a carpet..I want that!! and a ton of marimo balls! and! and!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

XD okay. I really wish I could test the water and tell you how far into the cycling process I am, but I STILL haven't managed to get myself the API Master Test Kit.  Hopefully, I'll get it soon and see if the end is near.

The marimo balls sound cool, and so does the moss carpet idea, I'd do both as well if it weren't for the fact that I love my sand. I brought it all the way from destin florida from when I went on a trip, so it's that pure white quarts, and I know it's safe for my tank because I washed it in scalding hot water so many times I lost count, and I my dad sterilized it before putting it in my tank.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

You has sand?
Jealousy!!! Plus it's probably the last of the white sand from Florida for a while.
I can have moss and sand right>? Post a photo of the tank if you can.

Also, let's see how much trouble I can get into for posting this PETA investigation into Petsmart link!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, I probably got the sand in the nick of time, by the time my family left to go back home, I heard that the oil from the oil spill was like 9 miles away from florida  I'll try to post a pic, but for the most part, my tank is barren

D: that's horrible! I tried to watch the video, and had to stop halfway through. I can't believe my family has ever bought small animals and birds from petsmart! I'm never buying their small animals again!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I applies to betta too,


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

we don't know that for certain, though it'd be nice to know where they got their bettas from


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

The article mention bettas too, thing is even though I haven't bought fish from petco (yet!!!), I support them by spending way more on fish accessories-sucks


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Wow, this thread grew a lot more overnight, haha. Umm, plant... I've found Anubias have to be under some sort of lighting. I've had Java Fern, African Water Fern, and Java Moss under no light but some small light from across the room, but Anubias need more. Can you get a table lamp next to the tank for a bit while you wait to see if it recovers at least?

PetSmart: I don't think I can stomach the video this early after waking up, from the sounds of it. Maybe tonight.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Actually scratch that last post where I swore off petco.. I have sinned, pictures to come


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Pictures of Phantom & Noname in betta picture thread.
Mfskarphedin please look at photos of Phantom, he's the one I told you about with the visible veins, and it is hard to get a picture of them because the flash reflects, but I think that is just his look, not a disease (she said hopefully)


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

okay, so the anubias is going back into the tank, and I think I can get a small table lamp to set next to the anubias... wait. Darn it, there are only two outlets for electricity, and both are tacken up, I'll have to find one of those cables with many outlets. Oh, also, I sucked off most of the white translucent stuff that was growing on the shrimp. Holy moly it stunk  I also lowered the temp to 77 or 78 degrees.


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Oh, yeah, he looks perfect fine. Sorry to scare the crap out of ya! o.o

From what I can see, he looks like he a matte white, in goldfish terms.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

!
Tanks!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I looked it up http://everything2.com/title/Betta+genetics
cool!


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Cool link! Guess you have a more rare fish, there.  The red veins is probably why he ended up in a store rather than on aquabid?


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

LOL!..he's really little like 1/3 the size of Clampy! I am wondering if he'll grow into a big guy or what! I'm not really a dt fan but I felt so bad for this guy. I like veil-tails the best.
Anyways I am still concerned they may be sick, and am trying to keep everyone quarantined to their own tanks and accessories, so much work but one of my guys may be being adopted soon, so that would be great, if he can get a really good home


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay, I'm getting the API Master Test Kit in a few days, which is good. What's bad is that Puffy has re-started his tail biting.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I went to walmart and started pulling out their tanks kits today which is a step closer to having a cycled tank for me. I really liked the round one they had to, it was a 3 gallon, has anyone had experience with those?
I will probably get a ten gallon and split if five ways (KIDDING, I would split it in two or three) Now I've got all these fish! JK your shrimp and brown globular bacteria experience had pushed me toward the ammonia method of cycling,( and then I shaved the white stuff off the shrimp-LOL!) but keep us posted on how it evolves!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, make sure, if you get the circular tank, that it is more long than tall, that way there is more air surface.

Using pure ammonia sounds sounds like a good idea, it'll probably be a lot less messy. That's what I originally wanted to do, but my parent's didn't want something like that around the house where the little kids or pets could get to it


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah. it will be an investment and I'll have to buy a water kit but I'm going to start working up to it..slowly..haha! This rules! I love my little hobby!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

P.s. I want a good gravel vac, any suggestions?


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

JKfish said:


> Okay, I'm getting the API Master Test Kit in a few days, which is good. What's bad is that Puffy has re-started his tail biting.


That API Master kit is only $17 at Walmart.com and it says the shippping is a dollar. I'm going to order mine from them!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I was going to order from walmart, but my mom insisted I get it from sears online (where it was around $20 when we got all the discounts), becuase she has a huge gift card, and it's about to expire soon. ^_^

As for the gravel vac that stores sell, I don't know, I've heard mixed review on that. Some people say those are hard to start, others love them. I'm just using a turkey baster a d occasionally a homemade syphon to get out some of the gunk ontop of the sand.


----------

